# شـــــرح مبســـــــط للمحركــــــــــــات(i)



## شفق الصباح (22 مارس 2009)

*الأخوة الأعزاء أقدم لكم اليوم موضوع جميل ورائع وهو عبارة عن صور متحركة توضح المحركات ومما تتكون وكيف تعمل وتوضيح بعض المعلومات مثل الضغوطات داخل المحرك ودرجة حرارتها واتمنا أن ينال أعجابكم*
*نبدأ بـــــــــ*

*Turboprop Engine*

*مما يتكون*






*كيف يتحرك* 






*كيف يعمل* 






*كيف يولد قوة الدفع*






*الضغــــــــــوطـــــــــــــــــــات*






*درجـــــــــة الحـــــــــــرارة* 






أتمني أن يكون الشرح نال رضاكم
*أتمني التعليق علي الموضوع حتي نكمل باقي المحركات أذا نال هذا الشرح أعجابكم*​
​


----------



## بدري علي (22 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 

جميل يا شفق الصباح


----------



## alfeezy (22 مارس 2009)

ممتاز بارك اللة فيك ياريت تكمل


----------



## ايات الله بله احمد (23 مارس 2009)

ممتاز لكن اطلب منك توضيح العلاقة بين الضغط والحراره والنتائج المصاحبه لهذه العمليه (perrasurization)


----------



## المتغير (30 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير....................................


----------



## pharaohs of alex (1 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك وفي مجهودك


----------



## م/ مصطفي (17 أبريل 2009)

*
مـأ شاء الله ,, بارك الله فيك اخي الحبيب علي هذا المجهـود 
​*​


----------



## شفق الصباح (4 أغسطس 2009)

بدري علي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> جميل يا شفق الصباح





alfeezy قال:


> ممتاز بارك اللة فيك ياريت تكمل





ايات الله بله احمد قال:


> ممتاز لكن اطلب منك توضيح العلاقة بين الضغط والحراره والنتائج المصاحبه لهذه العمليه (perrasurization)





المتغير قال:


> جزاك الله خير....................................





pharaohs of alex قال:


> بارك الله فيك وفي مجهودك





م/ مصطفي قال:


> *
> مـأ شاء الله ,, بارك الله فيك اخي الحبيب علي هذا المجهـود
> ​*​شكراً أخواني علي المرور والتعقيب
> دمتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم


----------



## محمد زرقة (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااااً على المعلومات القيمه*​


----------



## dreams1804 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خير*


----------



## mouhamad (27 ديسمبر 2009)

chokran lak ya ari wa choukkra 3la hada attawdih wa atamana mink an tou3tiani charha moubassatan lkayfyat ta7li9 ataira air bus A380 liannaha kabira wa t9ilat al wazne


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (28 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاااااااااااااك الله خيرا


----------



## zrzor (25 يناير 2010)

ياشيخ يعطيك الف عافية
وياريت تواصل الباقي في اقرب فرصة


----------



## alialmila (18 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور يامبدع
ننتظر جديدك


----------



## yasir abdelrahim (25 أبريل 2010)

والله الموضوع هائل جزاك الله خيرا.
بس محتاج للشرح والتوضيح.


----------

